# ROPS Retrofit Guide



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Not sure if anyone has seen this before but for those folks with older tractors that did not come with an OEM Roll Over Protection System (ROPS). This is a good resource to help you track down a manufacturer of a retro-fit ROPS/seatbelt kit. An approved ROPS and seatbelt is so VERY important and can make the difference between injury or even life & death in the event of a tractor roll over. 

A Guide to Agricultural Tractor Rollover Protective Structures


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for posting that , Chief! I was looking foe it just the other day and couldn't find it!


----------

